# Where to eat, Spitalfields area



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm meeting some friends on Saturday for an early dinner/tea. Someone has to catch a train from Liverpool Street at half seven, so easy walking distance seems sensible. Requirements are decent veggie options and fairly budget. Also one person is pregnant.


----------



## Winot (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a cheap as chips Sichuan place on Houndsditch that it pretty good & authentic (ie spicy).

Chain places in the market aren't much cop. St John Bread and Wine on Commercial St. is excellent but more pricey.

Edit to add: It's called My Old Place and is on Middlesex St.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2012)

Hm, I'm not that convinced by a chillis with everything menu, and it sounds a bit manic, but I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 24, 2012)

breakfast club?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> breakfast club?


That would probably be a popular suggestion. The original plan was the S&M cafe (SAUSAGES ok?) but it's closed down apparently.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd go with St John's but just do an English tapas thing, and order 1 1/2 starters for each person, and eat lots of their (delicious) bread to fill up, should be about 12 pounds per head, excluding drink.

*eta* what about Sweet and Spicy on Brick Lane?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2012)

waterpoet might be a bit pricey.   

http://www.thewaterpoet.com/food-drink


----------



## Boycey (Apr 25, 2012)

brick lane bagel bar and a bench.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> waterpoet might be a bit pricey.
> 
> http://www.thewaterpoet.com/food-drink


Yum!  That looks nice.  I don't think up to 10 quid for a main course is too much though.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 25, 2012)

No, but ruby said fairly budget, so it might be, might not be.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Apr 25, 2012)

Winot said:


> There's a cheap as chips Sichuan place on Houndsditch that it pretty good & authentic (ie spicy).


 
Ooh. This sounds like something I've been looking for. Thanks 

Edit: As for the original query, what about the gazillions of restaurants, cafes etc in Spitalfields Market?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 25, 2012)

There's an Argentine snack bar near there called moo! Grill. They do Lomitos (steak sandwich), empanadas (like pasties) and milanesas, about 6-7 quid.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No, but ruby said fairly budget, so it might be, might not be.


Oh yes, I had forgotten about the budget bit!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 26, 2012)

We've opted for the Breakfast Club as people seem to like it and it ticks all the budget/veggie/pregnancy friendly boxes.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 2, 2012)

Went to Malaysian Delima's the other day on Brick Lane, not bad, kind of place you could easily miss walking by. BYO.


----------

